# Incorrect Status



## wyannuzzi (Mar 8, 2011)

How/when does my status change from Guest to Tug Member.  I've been a member since January.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------

